

Dwolla Launches Realtime - Ataub24
https://realtime.dwolla.com

======
agildehaus
New feature. New merchants. New possibilities.

Signed in. Still no info. No care. Will get spammed about it later apparently.

Why do people do this?

~~~
Ataub24
sorry- it's linked from [http://blog.dwolla.com/register-for-
beta/](http://blog.dwolla.com/register-for-beta/)

------
pppp
Duplicate post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6509437](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6509437)

------
Kronopath
I have no idea what this is or why I should care. I refuse to give you my
email just to find out.

~~~
Ataub24
[http://blog.dwolla.com/register-for-beta/](http://blog.dwolla.com/register-
for-beta/) (sorry should have included- but only can give one link).

~~~
bjtitus
A vague landing page and a nearly as vague blog post.

------
drakmail
Seems interesting, but only USA =/

~~~
Ataub24
we'll be out of USA in the near future. Sorry!

------
jacques_chester
Oh goody, another cool design which requires me to be psychic in order to form
a purchasing intention.

In all seriousness, what is it? I'd assume a faster clearance of some sort,
but would it kill them to have just the faintest smear of explanatory copy?

~~~
pfranz
There's slightly more information in the blog post about it.
[http://blog.dwolla.com/register-for-beta/](http://blog.dwolla.com/register-
for-beta/)

~~~
jacques_chester
Thanks.

I realise that my comment up there will be downvoted into oblivion for
expressing an emotion (and this one for remarking on the downvoting), but in
all sincerity I don't understand why people do this.

A landing page is not a movie poster. It's meant to sell something. To sell
something customers must know _what that something is_.

Even luxury goods companies -- the fondest of vague advertising -- have a
picture of the product so you know if it's a handbag, a bottle of perfume, a
watch etc.

